# chameleon habitat



## eazyabe (Aug 7, 2008)

hi what live plants can you use in a cham setup and what else could i use to make it more realistic


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is a few to get you started:

Acacia
African Violets
Africian Daisy
Alyssum
Aluminum Plant
Aloe
Areca / Butterfly Cane
Asparagus Fern
Australian Umbrella Tree
Baby's Tears
Bachelor's Buttons
Ballon Flower
Bamboo
Bee Balm
Begonia
Bird Nest Fern
Bird of Paradise
Black-eyed Susan Vine
Blue Marquerite
Bottle Palm
Boston Fern
Bougainvillea
Bromeliads
Bush Cherry
Butterfly Bush
Cactus (Mostly non toxic except for pencil cactus, peyote/mescaline, candelabra cactus)
Calendula
Camellia
Canna Lily
Carpet Bugle
Chamomile
Chicory
Chickweed
China Doll
China Aster
Christmas Cactus
Cissus / Kangaroo Vines
Coffee Tree
Coleus
Comfreyy
Coral Bells
Corcus (Spring Blooming)
Corn Plant
Cosmos
Crabapple
Crap Myrtle
Creeping Charlie
Dahlia
Dandelion
Day Lilly
Dogwood
Donkey Tail / Burro's Tail
Dracaena Varieties
Dragon Tree
Easter Cactus
Gold Dust Dracaena
Elephant Foot Tree
Ferns:
Asparagus (Not A True Fern)
Bird Nest Fern
Boston Fern
Brake
Ribbon
Dish
Button
Motherfern
Maidenhair
Sword
Squirrel's Foot
Deer's Foot
Fiji
Polypody
Ball
Staghorn
Elk's Horn
Figs
.creeping
.rubber
.fiddle leaf
Figs
.laurel leaf
Gardenia
Gold Dust
Grape Hyacinth
Grape Ivy
Hawthorn
Honey Locust
Hen and Chickens
Hibiscus
Honeysuckle
Huckleberry
Impatiens
India Hawthorn
Jade Plant
Kalanchoe
Larch
Lipstick Plant
Lilac
Madagascar Dragon
Madagascar Jasime
Madagascar Lace Plant
Madrona
Magnolia
Mango (fruit)
Marigold
Maternity Plant
Monkey Plant
Moon Magic
Motherof Pearls
Mother-In-Laws Tongue
Mountain Ash
Nasturtium
Natal Plum
Nectarine
Nerve Plant
Norfolk Island Pine
Orchids
Oregano
Painted Needle
Palms:
Areca Bamboo
Bottle
Fern Date
European Fan
Fan
Fishtail
Howeia
Kentia
Lady
Parlour
Phoenix / Date Palm
Pony Tail Palm (Not A True Palm)
Pygmy Date
Rhapis
Roebelin
Sago (Not a true palm)
Sentry Palm
Pansies (Purple, white & yellow bi-color blooms are safe)
Parsley
Papaya
Passion Flower Vine
Peacock Plant
Peppermint
Peperomia
Petunia
Pilea
Piggyback Plant
Piggyback begonia
Pittosporum
Pink Polka Dot Plant
Polygonum Baldschuanicum
Pony Tail Palm (Not A Palm)
Prayer Plant
Prune
Purple Passion / Purple Nettle
Purple Tiger
Pyracantha (Ripe Berries Only)
Raspberry
Red-Margined Dracaena
Rose
Rubber Plant
Rubus Odoratus
Russian Vine
Sago Palm (Not a True Palm)
Sassafras
Schefflera (Umbrella)
Sedum
Sensitive Plant
Snake Plant
Spider Plant / Airplane Plant
Snowberry
Swedish Ivy
Tahitian Bridal Veil
Thanksgiving Cactus
Thistle
Thurlow
Thyme
Ti Plant
Toyon Tree / California
Wandering Jew
Wax Plant
White Clover
Velvet Plant / Purple Passion
Yucca
Zebra Plant
Zinnia

Also here is a pic of my cham setup there a various ones around you can look at for some inspiration:


----------



## eazyabe (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------

